
Hackers have been stealing credit card numbers from Trump’s hotels for months - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2017/07/11/hackers-have-been-stealing-credit-card-numbers-from-trumps-hotels-for-months/
======
haburka
The so called tolerant left is stealing the credit card information of
hundreds of poor trump hotel employees and residents! /s

